# Liberty Movement > Grassroots Central > Foundational Knowledgebase Project >  Societal Development & Civil Advancement

## Bryan

The objective of the first goal of the Foundational Knowledgebase is to characterize our end goals, while key points of liberty, justice and honest markets are identified in our Mission they are summed up with in a singular concept which states to advance society in a civil manner.  With this viewpoint we can characterize our Mission with the simple term of Civil Advancement, this will be the fundamental and singular term used to describe our end goals.

To this end, the following definition is offered:

*Civil Advancement*  A progression of societal development that improves the human condition based on a logically defined set of principles. Civil advancement is achieved with a drive toward social peace through the support of defensible convictions based on established principles. 


*Developmental Logic Flow*
What does and does not constitute civil advancement will be developed through the use of a rigorous cause and effect logic system. The following logical flow will be used:
 A demonstration that an individuals peace of mind has a cause and effect relationship that leads to social peace.
 A demonstration that social peace has a cause and effect relationship that leads to Civil Advancement.
 The development of principles, which are derived from logical analysis and causal reasoning to identify elements that have a cause and effect relationship to peace of mind.
 The identification of social dilemmas.
 The identification of different convictions to social dilemmas, where a conviction is a strongly held viewpoint.
 A cause and effect analysis and classification of convictions as being either a defensible conviction or a principle violating conviction.
 A demonstration that defensible convictions have a cause and effect relationship with individual peace of mind, social peace and ultimately to Civil Advancement.
 A demonstration that principle violating convictions have a cause and effect relationship that will not lead to individual peace of mind, social peace or Civil Advancement.

All terms in quotes will be further defined and characterized.

In this way, all actions and/or convictions can be defined to lead to Civil Advancement or not. In doing this, a complete cause and effect system is developed that does not reply upon unknown quantities or unknown out-comes.



*Comparative Logical Analysis* 
In looking at the Wikipedia page on the non-aggression principles is says that The principle asserts aggression is always an illegitimate encroachment upon another individuals life, liberty or property
Source: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Non-aggression_principle

There are many questions one could have from this statement, such as, what does illegitimate mean? Why is the aggression illegitimate? What difference does it really make if its illegitimate? OK, so you encroached on someone elses life, liberty or property, so what?

Within the Foundational Knowledgebase, the NAP, within this form, would be stated more to the effect of: The principle asserts aggression will encroach upon another individuals life, liberty or property, which violates the principle of ownership, which leads to a lack of peace of mind, which leads to social unrest which leads away from Civil Advancement.

Or a more simple form could be The principle asserts aggression will encroach upon another individuals life, liberty or property, which leads away from Civil Advancement.

In this way the principle is closed-looped as to why the principle is valid.

----------


## osan

> The objective of the first goal of the Foundational Knowledgebase is to characterize our end goals, while key points of liberty, justice and honest markets are identified in our Mission they are summed up with in a singular concept which states “to advance society in a civil manner”.  With this viewpoint we can characterize our Mission with the simple term of “Civil Advancement”, this will be the fundamental and singular term used to describe our end goals.
> 
> To this end, the following definition is offered:
> 
> *Civil Advancement* – A progression of societal development that improves the human condition based on a logically defined set of principles. Civil advancement is achieved with a drive toward “social peace” through the support of “defensible convictions” based on established principles. 
> 
> 
> *Developmental Logic Flow*
> What does and does not constitute “civil advancement” will be developed through the use of a rigorous cause and effect logic system. The following logical flow will be used:
> ...



I would dispense with the NAP.  It is more trouble than it is worth.  Too many semantic holes.  There are far better ways of accomplishing the same goal.

----------


## osan

Bump?

Anyone home?

_HERRO?_

----------

